# opinions on the Hyperion EOS5i charger?



## khyron (Apr 2, 2006)

Can anyone provide some feedback on this charger? I've found it for sale at several online retailers and it seems pretty comparable to the more expensive Duratrax ICE but I can't seem to find a web site for Hyperion themselves at which to get more detailed information.

Many retailers even link to a PDF of the manual for the EOS5i but all host it locally, does Hyperion not have a web site of their own?

I'm interested in a charger primarily for lipo use but it would be nice to be able to use it for the occasional NiMH pack or transmitter pack, etc.


----------



## JakeE (Apr 12, 2006)

I have the 5i's big brother the 7i. The construction and materials quality seems as good as my Duratrax ICE. The display isn't quite as fancy but otherwise they're fairly comparable (ICE has 10A charge and discharge, EOS 7i has 7A charge and 3A discharge). In my opinion there are two main things to consider regarding the 5i. First it has a maximum charge rate of 5A, second it has a maximum discharge rate of 1A. If you're charging LiPo's of 5000 mAH or less it should work well for you.


----------

